# Dev c++ .c files not compiling and running on vista



## Program90 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi I am using windows vista and am currently in my first year of college. We are currently in c programming. I am using "Dev c++" to edit my programs and assignments, for some reason it wont compile or run. I did not experience this problem when I was using windows xp (My current Os is vista ultimate). I need help!


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you put up your system specs plz? I run Ultimate 64 and have all my dev software working. I'd love to help.


----------

